# Finally New 20G High



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd knock the light down to 6 hours to start. Then bump it up. I ran that light for 12+ hours a day at 24" to the substrate. You are significantly closer, so tuning it down is a good idea. You can also bump the light down lower and run it longer, but that is trial and error.

As for the PH, that is a tough call. If your LFS has similar PH, I see no reason to change the PH since your fish will likely be use to it anyway.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

since youre just starting out the tank, i'd look into the tropica app for your phone (android or iphone) it's pretty cool and has a pretty cool timeline of water changes, when to start dosing, what to expect when, etc


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

Freemananana said:


> I'd knock the light down to 6 hours to start. Then bump it up. I ran that light for 12+ hours a day at 24" to the substrate. You are significantly closer, so tuning it down is a good idea. You can also bump the light down lower and run it longer, but that is trial and error.
> 
> As for the PH, that is a tough call. If your LFS has similar PH, I see no reason to change the PH since your fish will likely be use to it anyway.


What setting on the fixture did you have the best results? The setting I have now with red and white maxed only, it doesn't seem as bright as the factory full spectrum setting. I was thinking about running effect setting H. I read another thread of somebody running that setting. I could have been you, but I don't remember.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Definitely not me. I ran it on full blast. I also had some floaters that would cover the surface of the tank every week and I'd scoop them out and give them away.


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

I think I'm done planting for now. Now the learning curve starts. Lighting time and ferts if needed. Any advice will help. Thanks!


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

A few more plants added


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

That plant in the center looks really familiar...



If it is the same as the crypt I have (left side of that picture) be aware it will get huge. Mine grew to be massive in 6 months. It will consume the tank! That may be good or bad, depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

@Freemananana, what's the point of those airstones?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I was cleaning my filter so I was running the air stones along side that large power head on the right while my filter was out of commission. It just kept some flow and surface agitation while the filter was down.

OP, your tank is going to be filled to the brim with plants soon enough!


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

Freemananana said:


> That plant in the center looks really familiar...
> 
> 
> 
> If it is the same as the crypt I have (left side of that picture) be aware it will get huge. Mine grew to be massive in 6 months. It will consume the tank! That may be good or bad, depends on how you look at it.


Hopefully it doesn't get too big. At least being in the center I have a little room for growth. lol


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

The one in my picture is probably 8-10" tall. So it should be about half your tank's height. It is 'pretty big' in my opinion. You can always trim it or split it at the roots and sell part of the plant.


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

*A little over a month*

I just added some moss and a few other items last night. I'm 99% sure I am done planting. I'm still running my light for 7 hours a day and not using ferts. Should I up my light time?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

If you're pretty happy with the way the plants are growing you can leave the light at that duration. Most of my tanks are at 6-7 hours and they're fine. Growing slowly but surely and not crazy trimming. Pretty light on the algae too, maybe scrape the glass every 3-4 weeks if needed.

PS tank has grown out very nicely!


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks! It has been a fun adventure so far.


----------



## mr_fantastic (Nov 7, 2015)

looking great!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd up it only if you want more viewing time. If you have no algae and acceptable growth, no reason to up the photoperiod.


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

After two months I'm still very happy with my low tech.


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

DMAXNAZ said:


> After two months I'm still very happy with my low tech.



this tank has turned out very nice! and that placo is a beut!:nerd:


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

The cardinal plants in the front left corner and also two other locations in the tank were stripped bare to stem by a ton of ramshorns. As soon as I think I rid my tank of those little guys, a whole new batch emerges.


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

Updated Picture. There has been a few changes and some losses, but I'm still happy with it.


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

Cool looking tank!


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

You have done a great job. It is a very nice low tech tank and a good example of how nice a low tech tank can look. Congratulations!


----------



## gustercc (Dec 30, 2013)

Very nice. Kudos.


----------



## osbora (Feb 10, 2015)

Your tank looks great! What kind of filter do you have on it? Since I put a canister on my main tank the noise from the HOB filter is driving me crazy. And again it is looking good.


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

osbora said:


> Your tank looks great! What kind of filter do you have on it? Since I put a canister on my main tank the noise from the HOB filter is driving me crazy. And again it is looking good.


I'm running the SunSun 302 and a sponge filter.

Bump: First trim. Took the sword down a bit. Next trim will be the crypt.


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

Just before I did a snail cleanup at my 1 year anniversary.


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

Added what was left of my fire and RCS to this tank. I added some of their little hiding decor too.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

looks healthy, nice work.


----------



## DMAXNAZ (Sep 30, 2015)

Couesfanatic said:


> looks healthy, nice work.


Thanks. The little shrimp have fit in just fine. I saw 6 of the 7 the other day.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

DMAXNAZ said:


> Added what was left of my fire and RCS to this tank. I added some of their little hiding decor too.


Looks like it's doing great!


----------

